# Should I keep my large Quilted Affair?



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Hi everyone!  I purchased a pre-loved large black quilted affair in like-new condition almost 2 years ago and haven’t worn it.  It’s beautiful but I guess I’m not sure if it’s trying too hard to be Chanel.  Maybe there is another reason why I don’t reach for it but should I just let her go?  Does anyone like and enjoy this bag?  All feedback welcome! I don’t want to have seller’s remorse but I also hate holding onto things if I’m not using it.  Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> Hi everyone!  I purchased a pre-loved large black quilted affair in like-new condition almost 2 years ago and haven’t worn it.  It’s beautiful but I guess I’m not sure if it’s trying too hard to be Chanel.  Maybe there is another reason why I don’t reach for it but should I just let her go?  Does anyone like and enjoy this bag?  All feedback welcome! I don’t want to have seller’s remorse but I also hate holding onto things if I’m not using it.  Thanks!


As nice as it is, it's probably a sign to let it go if you haven't used it.  I don't think you will miss it because it's not something you've reached for.  I have sold many of my RM bags over the last year that were my least used and only kept the ones that I know I cannot live without and would have sellers remorse on.  I'm very happy with what I have right now.  Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Antonia said:


> As nice as it is, it's probably a sign to let it go if you haven't used it.  I don't think you will miss it because it's not something you've reached for.  I have sold many of my RM bags over the last year that were my least used and only kept the ones that I know I cannot live without and would have sellers remorse on.  I'm very happy with what I have right now.  Good luck with your decision!!


Hi Antonia!  Thank you!  I agree - I think I will let her go.  I’ll see how she sells on the pre-loved market.


----------



## sdkitty

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> Hi Antonia!  Thank you!  I agree - I think I will let her go.  I’ll see how she sells on the pre-loved market.


I agree....if you haven't used it once in two years, I'd let it go


----------

